# Zwift with and Edge 500?



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I would like to pass these winter months with some rides with Zwift.
I have a Garmin Edge 500 with a sped/cadence sensor and I would be using a dumb trainer (cycleops fluid).
From what I can tell other than downloading the app all I would need to do is get an ANT+ dongle and USB extension cable.
Am I correct. If that's all I need I think I'm going to try it. But if I need to dumb a bunch more money into it then I'll just stick to my old videos. UGH!


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe so, that is my understanding. I plan to do the same with a 510 (just need to buy the ANT+ USB dongle).


----------



## DonBjr (Oct 4, 2014)

wvmtb said:


> I would like to pass these winter months with some rides with Zwift.
> I have a Garmin Edge 500 with a sped/cadence sensor and I would be using a dumb trainer (cycleops fluid).
> From what I can tell other than downloading the app all I would need to do is get an ANT+ dongle and USB extension cable.
> Am I correct. If that's all I need I think I'm going to try it. But if I need to dumb a bunch more money into it then I'll just stick to my old videos. UGH!


That should do it, though you don't need the bike computer -just the ant+ sensors.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

DonBjr said:


> That should do it, though you don't need the bike computer -just the ant+ sensors.


Really? I thought the ANT+ takes the info (speed & cadence) from the bike computer (garmin). Does the speed/cad sensor send it directly to the ant/zwift?


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

wvmtb said:


> Really? I thought the ANT+ takes the info (speed & cadence) from the bike computer (garmin). Does the speed/cad sensor send it directly to the ant/zwift?


The USB ANT+ dongle combined with the Zwift software reads the information from the speed/cadence sensors.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Riding on Zwift without a powermeter or smart trainer is depriving you (and anyone that "competes") of the real experience. It has no real way of measuring your power output and can artificially inflate numbers to a significant degree. If you're just on it to tool around, then it'll get the job done, but if you want to do the races and segments and all, it'll cause issues (which you may very well ignore, but others likely won't if you're fast).


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

kookieCANADA said:


> The USB ANT+ dongle combined with the Zwift software reads the information from the speed/cadence sensors.


Correct.  The Garmin 500 does not and can not transmit to anything. It's just reading the signals broadcast by the sensors, which do so irrespective of anything receiving them. The dongle picks them up and feeds the the wheel rpm and cadence data to Zwift.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

pedalbiker said:


> Riding on Zwift without a powermeter or smart trainer is depriving you (and anyone that "competes") of the real experience. It has no real way of measuring your power output and can artificially inflate numbers to a significant degree. If you're just on it to tool around, then it'll get the job done, but if you want to do the races and segments and all, it'll cause issues (which you may very well ignore, but others likely won't if you're fast).


Not necessarily. While I ride with a power meter and think there is a certain amount of validity to the numbers when compared to zPower, even then people cheat.

A properly set up dumb trainer that has a relatively known power curve and zPower are relatively accurate. Follow the directions that are out there for trainer set up and keep an eye on the numbers. If you're a Cat 6 and are cleaning up on the KOMs and sprints and are putting out w/kg that rivals Froome's, perhaps something is off.

Enjoy Zwift for what it is and treat other users with respect. Virtual dopers and drill operators only ruin the experience if you let them.


----------



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

I just used Zwift for the first time yesterday and it was awesome. I am using a garmin vectors, a HR monitor, and a basic fluid trainer. Anyway, what I noticed is that the ant dongle over rides my Garmin 520, which is not a big deal as the data is on the screen, but it impacts my ability to post to trainingpeaks. Anyone know of a way to get the data on my garmin as well as on the Zwift screen?


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

Rmabus said:


> I just used Zwift for the first time yesterday and it was awesome. I am using a garmin vectors, a HR monitor, and a basic fluid trainer. Anyway, what I noticed is that the ant dongle over rides my Garmin 520, which is not a big deal as the data is on the screen, but it impacts my ability to post to trainingpeaks. Anyone know of a way to get the data on my garmin as well as on the Zwift screen?


Have you considered taking the fit files from Zwift and importing them into your trackers of choice e.g. Garmin Connect, Trainingpeaks etc?

The Zwift fit files are stored in the */My Documents/Zwift/Activities* folder on a Windows PC.

You can also link Zwift with a Strava account, and the Zwift data gets automatically synced to Strava.

BTW, how are you finding the Vectors? I'm considering pedal-PM options for interchangeability, but heard the Garmins have to be torque wrenched-on, and re-synced with each change. 

I'm also considering PowerTap P1's, which seem more readily interchangeable, but I wish they had longer battery life and used CR2032 button cells instead of AAA's.


----------



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

I like the vectors just fine. Using a torque wrench was not that big a deal. I might need to recheck through. Anyway I like them.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

pedalbiker said:


> Riding on Zwift without a powermeter or smart trainer is depriving you (and anyone that "competes") of the real experience. It has no real way of measuring your power output and can artificially inflate numbers to a significant degree. If you're just on it to tool around, then it'll get the job done, but if you want to do the races and segments and all, it'll cause issues (which you may very well ignore, but others likely won't if you're fast).


While a power meter is certainly more accurate.. I would disagree with your statement. ZPower, when done right is pretty darn accurate and certainly fair enough. There are people that are cheating, but I believe most are doing so by accident simply because they don't have access to the correct trainers.



Alaska Mike said:


> Not necessarily. While I ride with a power meter and think there is a certain amount of validity to the numbers when compared to zPower, even then people cheat.
> 
> A properly set up dumb trainer that has a relatively known power curve and zPower are relatively accurate. Follow the directions that are out there for trainer set up and keep an eye on the numbers. If you're a Cat 6 and are cleaning up on the KOMs and sprints and are putting out w/kg that rivals Froome's, perhaps something is off.
> 
> Enjoy Zwift for what it is and treat other users with respect. Virtual dopers and drill operators only ruin the experience if you let them.


Agreed.



Rmabus said:


> I just used Zwift for the first time yesterday and it was awesome. I am using a garmin vectors, a HR monitor, and a basic fluid trainer. Anyway, what I noticed is that the ant dongle over rides my Garmin 520, which is not a big deal as the data is on the screen, but it impacts my ability to post to trainingpeaks. Anyone know of a way to get the data on my garmin as well as on the Zwift screen?





apn said:


> Have you considered taking the fit files from Zwift and importing them into your trackers of choice e.g. Garmin Connect, Trainingpeaks etc?
> 
> The Zwift fit files are stored in the */My Documents/Zwift/Activities* folder on a Windows PC.
> 
> You can also link Zwift with a Strava account, and the Zwift data gets automatically synced to Strava.


Yup... what he said. You can find the .fit files on your computer and upload them directly.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I use my Garmin for training peaks. I hate to upload the Zwift files, because they show me going 8 mph up a hill, while I'm in my big ring putting out 250 watts on the rollers.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

skinewmexico said:


> I use my Garmin for training peaks. I hate to upload the Zwift files, because they show me going 8 mph up a hill, while I'm in my big ring putting out 250 watts on the rollers.


Why would the people at training peaks care how fast you're going up a hill.... they should really only be looking at power anyway.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

skinewmexico said:


> I use my Garmin for training peaks. I hate to upload the Zwift files, because they show me going 8 mph up a hill, while I'm in my big ring putting out 250 watts on the rollers.


But both would still show you putting out 250 watts. For indoor training, that will be your important data, not the speed.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

And they are. As long as I hit the power....


----------



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

I figured it out. I warmed up for 15 minutes with Zwift off, and my Garmin working fine. I then cranked up Zwift and it worked great.


----------

